# Soap Making Supplies - International



## theenie (Feb 13, 2011)

hi 

i've just recently started looking into soap making, coz i saw some awesome soaps ppl have been making by themselves on websites and stuff. 

Does anyone know where i can purchase some supplies in the Asia area? specifically in Hong Kong? I live here now, and i dont know where to find anything.

I've visited several soap making supplies websites, and while some ship internationally, the shipping comes out to be even more than i'm purchasing. I know that the weight of the package is the main problem, but maybe, if i bought it somewhere closer then it wouldnt be so bad.

I'm interested in purchasing shea butter M&P base, colourants and fragrances.

Any help would be welcomed!


----------



## carebear (Feb 13, 2011)

New Directions Aromatics has a China web site. 
http://www.newdirections.com.

That's the closest I could get.


----------



## bala (Feb 17, 2011)

What's else?
I would like to know how Australian think, what about another one ?
Only ND?

If you look China closely, there are many good local resource.


----------



## bala (Feb 17, 2011)

What's else?
I would like to know how Australian think, what's about another brand name ?  Only ND?  Nothing more?

If you look China closely, there are many good local resource.[/quote]


----------

